# Formula of supervalue and base-demonstrative dynamics



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Exhumed from the depths of Delta quadra hangout. I figured this idea may deserve a separate thread.

_Edited, amended, corrected, revised, yada yada yada._

The idea of the so-called "supervalue" and the dynamics appearing between base and demonstrative functions comes from this article. TIM's "supervalue" emerges as the result of TIM's valued attitudes and structural peculiarities of a given type's Model A information elements distribution. The formula draws from two 4D functions, which are base and demonstrative, and states that: _regardless of any specific conditions on the aspect of demonstrative function, base function should provide results of the highest quality and quantity. The result of the said activity of the base function should be change (improvement) of conditions on the aspect of the demonstrative function_.

This formula can be applied to each TIM individually and below is the breakdown for all types.
Statements follow the general pattern of:
wherex=base
y=demonstrative​x doesn't depend on y
x improves/changes y
bad y can't significantly affect x
x continues to produce the best results regardless of y

In other words, they are phrased in a particular way so as to illustrate the said formula. For example, SEI: Harmony of the world (Si) doesn't depend on our attitudes and estimations (Fi) -> Si doesn't depend on Fi conditions. Creation of sensory pleasant environments (Si) improves relationships (Fi) -> Si activity improves Fi situation and so on.

*Alpha*

*SEI*
_Supervalue content:_ Harmony
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Fun, pleasure, sensual harmony, joy of satisfying physical needs, enjoyment, relaxation.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Harmony of the world doesn't depend on our attitudes and estimations.
- Creation of sensory pleasant environments improves relationships.
- Ethical evaluations shouldn't affect comfort, prevent one from getting satisfaction or interfere with the creation of harmony.
- Regardless of any specific attitudes and relations, we can successfully create comfortable conditions and pleasant environments.

_*ILE*_
_Supervalue content: _Creation
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics: C_reativity, ideas development, talents, "yes, but...", new possibilities.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Awareness and creation of ideas and possibilities don't depend on their efficiency or availability of working methods.
- Creativity and novelty improve efficiency and methodology.
- No practical activity should hinder or limit my freedom.
- New possibilities and creativity should be pursued regardless of any specific kind of work we deal with.
_*
ESE*_
_Supervalue content: _Happiness
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Zest for life, celebration, optimism, energy, "all for the best", joy, emotion, passion.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Happiness doesn't depend on power we have or achievements we made.
- Creation of positive emotional exchange between people increases the level of influence and power. 
- Lack of purposes shouldn't affect joy and happiness.
- Regardless of any specific interests, we should pursue happiness and enjoy ourselves.
- No matter what hardships we face, life is worth living and celebrating!
_*
LII*_
_Supervalue content: _Truth
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Learning, reason, laws of nature and the Universe, meaning, philosophy, science.
_Supervalue formula:_
- There are laws of the Universe that are invariant to time.
- Understanding of global laws improves predictability and perception of the time flow.
- Absence of events shouldn't hinder comprehension of the truth.
- Regardless of any specific course of events, we can discover laws of the Universe and address gaps in logic and reasoning.
*
Beta
*
_*EIE*
__Supervalue content: _Destiny
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Serving the cause, mission, higher purpose, fate, drama, power of emotions, enthusiasm, mood, predestination.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Range of experienced emotional states and ability to influence emotional atmosphere don't depend on available options and possibilities.
- Creation of emotional atmosphere broadens possibilities and reveals new talents and qualities.
- Absence of talents and potentials shouldn't affect the mood.
- Regardless of the presence of any specific ideas or options, emotions can be freely shared and expressed.
_*
LSI*
__Supervalue content: _Order
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ System, law, power, sturdiness, control, systematization, perseverance, univocacy.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Order isn't contingent on available spatial conditions of the environment.
- Order and consistency improve experienced sensory conditions.
- Discomfort shouldn't affect compliance with laws and logical principles.
- Regardless of having any specific sensations, reasoned consistency must be of paramount importance.
​_*IEI*
__Supervalue content: _Miracle
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Events, dreams, belief in the reality of miracles, fantasy, life in the current of time, mood volatility, emotionality.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Flow of time and events doesn't depend on our attitudes and relations.
- Perception of the unfolding events improves relationships. 
- Lack of good relationships shouldn't undermine experience of life developments.
- Regardless of any specific attitudes and relations, we can successfully perceive unfolding course of events.
_*
SLE*_
_Supervalue content: _Omnipotence
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Power, confidence, strength, conquest, action, surmounting, struggle, achievement, leadership.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Attainment of power and leadership don't depend on practical quality or efficiency.
- Authority and influence improve expediency and efficiency. 
- Absence of efficiency or productive methods shouldn't affect the power.
- Conquest and rise to power are achievable regardless of effectiveness or practical usefulness. 
*
Gamma*

_*LIE*
__Supervalue content: _Luck
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Success, fortune, profitability, "nothing ventured, nothing gained", promptness, risk, adventure.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Productivity doesn't depend on available possibilities and chances.
- Efficiency and productive methods widen perspectives and introduce new options.
- Lack of opportunities shouldn't interfere with taking care of business.
- Regardless of any specific opportunities or chances, we can pursuit efficiency and turn those to advantage of quality work.

_*ESI*
__Supervalue content: _Goodness
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Duty, loyalty, justice, protection of interests of the closed ones, decency, fight against evil.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Relationships with people don't depend on their appearance or sensual response they evoke.
- Development of attitudes and relationships improve comfortable conditions. 
- Lack of comfort and pleasures shouldn't hinder relationships.
- Building of relationships can be successfully pursued regardless of presence/absence of any particular conditions of comfort or pleasurable experiences.

​_*ILI*
__Supervalue content: _Wisdom
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Prudence, objectivity, calmness, past-future, foresight, logic of events, infinity, censoriousness.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Course of events doesn't depend on laws and logical consistency ("Whatever is going to happen will happen").
- Perception of the flow of time improves understanding of the universal laws.
- Unfamiliarity with the laws should have no effect on the unfolding events.
- Current and future developments can be successfully recognized regardless of knowledge of any particular laws or order.
​_*SEE*_
_Supervalue content: _Greatness
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Leadership, sense of purpose, initiative, independence, recognition, credibility, success, fame, sociability.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Attainment of goals and achievements don't depend on our mood.
- Protection of interests and exerting an impact improve emotional state.
- Emotions of other people shouldn't affect my interests.
- Goals must be achieved regardless of the mood.
*
Delta*

_*LSE*
__Supervalue content: _Stability
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Work, reliability, professionalism, quality, expertise, credibility.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Work progress doesn't depend on other people's efforts or power attained ("I can do everything myself").
- Effective methods and expediency increase level of protection of interests and exertion of authority.
- Goals and authority of other people shouldn't interfere with my work.
- Regardless of any specific interests present or competitive influence, we can pursue work efficiency and quality results.

_*EII*_
_Supervalue content: _Soul
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Conscience, love, humaneness, sympathetic understanding, mercy.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Relationships with people don't depend on any particular time ("People should receive humane treatment at all times").
- Development of relationships and morals improve level of predictability of unfolding events.
- Unfavorable course of events shouldn't affect people's relationships and attitudes.
- Regardless of any specific time developments, we can successfully build relationships with people and follow our moral principles.
_*
SLI*_
_Supervalue content: _Perfection
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Usefulness, convenience, applicability, mastery, beauty, aesthetics.
_Supervalue formula:_
- Spatial comfort and perception doesn't depend on the order or rules set in the environment.
- Comfortable conditions improve order and systematization.
- Lack of or unfamiliarity with established laws shouldn't interfere with comfort.
- We can successfully create comfortable environments and perceive beauty, regardless of any particular rules or logical principles at place. 

​_*IEE*
__Supervalue content: _Freedom
_Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Originality, ingenuity, uniqueness, eccentricity, fantasy, potential, talents, meaning, imagination, psychologism.
_Supervalue formula:
_- Revelation of qualities and unlocking a potential don't depend on mood or experienced emotions.
- Pursuit of possibilities and creativity improve moods and emotional state.
- Absence of joy shouldn't interfere with mutual understanding.
- We can explore qualities and create new ideas or possibilities regardless of moods and emotions.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Good stuff.

@Curi @*Greyhart* @*owlet* @**


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Excuse me, @To_august, but could you please explain why SEI and SLI are both Si base but only SLI appears to concern itself with aesthetics and beauty?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Curi said:


> Excuse me, @*To_august*, but could you please explain why SEI and SLI are both Si base but only SLI appears to concern itself with aesthetics and beauty?


They are not the only concerned, of course, SEI has it too, but one can't condense everything that type is concerned with into a couple phrases. This is just a general outline. SLI's Si for one is concerned with ugliness, disharmony and sensations contrast, but I didn't want to go into such specifics. Purpose of this idea is to show dynamics between base and demonstrative (one of the probable benefits could be gaining better understanding of the differences between quasi-identical types for example), and not to investigate differences of base functions between types.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

These are great @To_august 

I type as LII, and that one is spot-on for me. My purpose in life seems to revolve around discovering the truths of the universe that are invariable with time.

I also relate alot to the EII one. Especially the part about people deserving humane treatment at all times.

In particular, the SEE one helps explain why I have difficulty with this type. I want to be in the right mood into order to achieve goals- I think it's important. Why do it if it doesn't make you happy? Also emotions of other people carry an important weight when it comes to pursuing my interests. I don't want to pursue interests if they are going to end up upsetting others.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting information. I'll need to consider this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

This almost definitely confirms IEI for me; also makes me wish Socionics was more popular. This is the personality-typing of dreams


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

OK, I've reviewed all of these, and I simply cannot see the Delta ones in me. This helps, since I've been getting into VI lately, and I apparently VI as an Ne valuer. I'm growing disheartened at all these theories which contradict one another. It is hard to find the answer when all of the theories are against each other. I think there may be something to them all, but they are not all right as they are now. Murgh. There is more to it than this....


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I vaguely equate with the LSI one.



Fenix Wulfheart said:


> OK, I've reviewed all of these, and I simply cannot see the Delta ones in me. This helps, since I've been getting into VI lately, and I apparently VI as an Ne valuer. I'm growing disheartened at all these theories which contradict one another. It is hard to find the answer when all of the theories are against each other. I think there may be something to them all, but they are not all right as they are now. Murgh. There is more to it than this....


Is VI supposed to be based on something? I've never tried it because it just sounds like nonsense to me.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I vaguely equate with the LSI one.
> 
> 
> Is VI supposed to be based on something? I've never tried it because it just sounds like nonsense to me.


Mostly body language. Like, if you see someone adopt a contemplative look 80% of the time, they probably are a contemplative type. Its observation of behaviors that may point to functioning. The error people make is believing it is entirely true.

Like, for example, pod'lair has decided that all Ne valuing types are "bouncy" or bouyant". All Se valuing types are "Amped". So by their VI, I am an intuition dominant who must be an Ne type because I am their idea of bouncy.

Others, though, are much more reasonable about what they use. I suggest the Youtube channel TypeTips, with Leon Tsao. I don't agree with all of Leon's conclusions, but he does have a good take on how to look at body language to indicate types.

For example, he has noticed that heavy Fi types (SiFe, NiFe, FiNe, FiSe,) have a common vibe of seeming "heavy". Like the weight of the world is on their shoulders. I don't know that I buy that per se, but it does seem to be true so far. Stuff like that.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Mostly body language. Like, if you see someone adopt a contemplative look 80% of the time, they probably are a contemplative type. Its observation of behaviors that may point to functioning. The error people make is believing it is entirely true.
> 
> Like, for example, pod'lair has decided that all Ne valuing types are "bouncy" or bouyant". All Se valuing types are "Amped". So by their VI, I am an intuition dominant who must be an Ne type because I am their idea of bouncy.
> 
> ...


I doubt there's a universal rule. If VI is valid at all, I'd expect there to be tendencies but no absolutes.

I've _heard_ of people who type based on facial features, which is absurd.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

To_august said:


> _*IEE*
> __Supervalue content: _Freedom
> _Supervalue manifestation and semantics:_ Originality, ingenuity, uniqueness, eccentricity, fantasy, potential, talents, meaning, imagination, psychologism.
> _Supervalue formula:
> _- Revelation of qualities and unlocking a potential don't depend on mood or experienced emotions.


This isn't true. People generally are more optimistic and aware of positive potential when in a good mood and less aware when in a bad mood. This is similar to the concept of mood dependent recall where people evaluate past events more positively or negatively depending on their mood. The same is true of evaluation of the future and potential. 



> - Pursuit of possibilities and creativity improve moods and emotional state.


They certainly can, but it works the other way around as well. 



> - Absence of joy shouldn't interfere with mutual understanding.


It often does. Ever tried explaining yourself to someone who's really angry or in a grumpy mood? Mood and timing matter, A LOT. 



> - We can explore qualities and create new ideas or possibilities regardless of moods and emotions.


This is potentially true but depends on the situation and individuals involved. 



> _*ILE*_
> _Supervalue content: _Creation
> _Supervalue manifestation and semantics: C_reativity, ideas development, talents, "yes, but...", new possibilities.
> _Supervalue formula:_
> ...


Mostly true.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I always get test results that is EII but (99% likely IEE). However, looking at this: 


To_august said:


> _*EII
> Supervalue content: Soul
> Supervalue manifestation and semantics: Conscience, love, humaneness, sympathetic understanding, mercy.
> Supervalue formula:
> ...


_*

EII>IEE for me definitely. 


*_


----------



## Kendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

Hm. Interesting.


----------

